# 'Candy.' just in time for Halloween



## JesseKozel (Oct 3, 2010)

StarFruit Productions & Bloody Unique Entertainment have released their short film '_Candy._' just in time for Halloween.

“_We wanted to bring something new into the horror genre. A female character that is delightfully evil.
A throwback to styles that I loved, with influences from Alfred Hitchcock and ‘The Twilight Zone’, we wanted to infuse those styles into a modern world._” – Jesse Kozel

as reviewed by Dread Central, Brutal as Hell, Big Daddy Horror Reviews, Strange Kids Club, Atomic Fox, Fatally Yours and more....










You can view it now online and enjoy a piece of '_Candy._'

http://www.candyshort.blip.tv
OR
http://www.jessekozel.com/candy


----------

